# Good Watch Servicing Book Required.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I am very interested in being able to clean and oil my own pocket watches, rather than pay exorbitant fees for this service. I have looked at various sites ('The Watch Guy', Youtube etc) and have found them very imformative, but what I would really like is a good step by step book with detailed pictures of the dismantling/cleaning/oiling/re-assembly process. I have started aquiring the tools, and am looking for some old fixer-uppers to practice on.

Any recommendations (with ISBN numbers) greatfully received. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

> but what I would really like is a good step by step book with detailed pictures of the dismantling/cleaning/oiling/re-assembly process


Found this book online: The Pocket Watch--Restoration, maintenance and repair by Christopher S. Barrow, ISBN 9780719803703, published 2009. Has anyone got this book and if so, any good?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Roger

I have this book purchased for the same reason as yourself. It is better than nothing but in all honesty I could not recommend it. The reviews in the 'on-line South American river book store' are quite informative; I suggest you get the book from your library. On a plus note the photographs are very good but then he spoils it by not keeping the orientation the same (one minute 12 o'clock is north, the next minute it's at east etc) and as teh reviews say, there's a lot of repitition between the chapters.

I stripped down an old Ingersoll / Smiths Â£2:00 jobbie from ebay and had a little success with that (followed by complete failure) but haven't yet tried with anything more complicated. A digitial camera is a must.

This afternoon I applied a few drops of oil to an old (1943) aircraft clock that's not worked for 30+ years. It ticked away for an hour or so before stopping again so I guess it really needs a proper stripdown and clean.

If you succeed in your quest for education let me know the outcome - or the name of a good (and not expensive) pocket watch repairer. Now what I'd really like to do is sit at the shoulder of a repairer for a few days and look, listen and learn.



















The winding **** is not original, there's an Air Traffic console somewhere with a **** missing off one of its plugs!

Rgds

John


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try searcxhing for Donald? De Carle's books. (Practical watch repairing. Practical watch adjusting (ISBN 7198 00511). etc) Very old fashioned but packed with everything from the basics to VERY complicated info.

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> Roger
> 
> I have this book purchased for the same reason as yourself. It is better than nothing but in all honesty I could not recommend it.





tixntox said:


> Try searcxhing for Donald? De Carle's books. (Practical watch repairing. Practical watch adjusting (ISBN 7198 00511). etc) Very old fashioned but packed with everything from the basics to VERY complicated info.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info guys......off to Google De Carle now........


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got an old copy of a De Carle book, inherited from my ex's grandfather. It goes into a lot of detail - how to turn a balance staff and fit a new pallet jewel, for example - that would be way beyond anything I'd ever consider doing. IIRC, it was printed before automatics were common, so was missing a lot of info. Maybe the later editions have been updated?

The info on cleaning was hopelessly out of date, too. Modern fluids and ultrasonics are a lot different to the old soaking in lighter fuel method.

I'd suggest starting with a cheap clock, and a book by Laurie Penman. Learn how these things work with something big enough to see with the naked eye, then move on to watches.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Clockworks

That information is a great help to me as well, many thanks. I've just Googled Laurie Penman, what a fascinating biography he has.

Rgds to Cornwall, I'll be in St Ives in September.

John


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've read quite a few articles/books by Laurie Penman, and he manages to make what can be a very "dry" subject entertaining. Seems to be able to turn his hand to just about anything. Reading a De Carle book is a bit of a chore.

Good decision to put off you visit until after the kids go back to school - it's hell down here in August, but I wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

clockworks said:


> I'd suggest starting with a cheap clock, and a book by Laurie Penman.


There is a name I remember....back in ?2000?, I was all set to attend one of his residential courses, only to find he'd emigrated to the US a few months before.

But I still have this sitting on my bookshelf:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

clockworks said:


> Reading a De Carle book is a bit of a chore.


I'd agree with that. I wouldn't recommend this book to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > Reading a De Carle book is a bit of a chore.
> ...


Yeah.But we all seem to have done it,And you can't argue that were not SOMEWHAT wiser for it i'd say.

Another i would recommend is by Mick Watters, being Mechaniacal and Quartz Watch Repair.

I've only got these two,The above,and De Carle's book,and find they've tought me loads.This said,There comes a time when you have to move over from theory and into practice,And nothing counts like experience.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK , Donald de Carle's book arrived from @[email protected] today and although it's not been updated since it was written (1953) I've had a quick scan through and I love it! I love reading these old books, and since all my engineering experiences happened back in the late 60's/early 70's,(a maintenance fitter with Broomwade Compressors) I can really relate to this! As I see it, there is no difference in taking a watch apart to any other piece of machinery. It's just smaller! If you can take a car engine apart and re assemble it, then a watch should be on a parr.(Hopefully!) Can't wait for the fixer-uppers to arrive and have a go! Updates to follow.......


----------



## Ticky (Jul 2, 2010)

Have a look for "Mechanical and quartz watch repair" By Mick Watters FBHI ISBN 1-86126-233-7 The book covers a wide range of watches from pocket watches, wrist watches (Manual, auto, Chrono etc) and quartz including Kinetic! Its a great book and widely available. Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## brianciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm also looking for a decent Book on Watch Repair, does anyone know what periods De Carle, Penman and Waters cover in their Mechanical Watches Books? I have several watches dating in age from the late 30's 40's to the 60's and would love to know how to go about servicing them. Sounds like

De Carle is a bit complicated, can anyone recommend something that might cover repair/servicing for the periods mentioned?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Mechanical timepieces haven't really changed since the invention of the lever escapement - which pre-dates the wristwatch - so a "modern" book will cover everything you need.

To be honest, if you have a basic understanding of how a gearbox and the escapement works, and can use a small screwdriver, you don't really need a book to service a watch. There's plenty of info on the internet that'll tell you how to clean and lubricate, and stripping and reassembly is mostly common sense and having the right tools.

Repairing is a different matter - replacing jewels, fitting a balance spring and setting the beat, etc - but 90% of the time, cleaning and lubricating is all you need to do. If parts are broken, it's usually a case of replacing them, rather than repairing.

Get a cheap watch that works OK. Strip, clean, lube and reassemble it.


----------



## brianciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

Good Advice there, many thanks, will have a go.

Brian


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Another i would recommend is by Mick Watters, being Mechaniacal and Quartz Watch Repair.





Ticky said:


> Have a look for "Mechanical and quartz watch repair" By Mick Watters FBHI ISBN 1-86126-233-7 The book covers a wide range of watches from pocket watches, wrist watches (Manual, auto, Chrono etc) and quartz including Kinetic! Its a great book and widely available. Joe :thumbsup:


Just bought this book after seeing the name crop up a few times and being recommended on a few forums.

What would be a good cheap movement/watch to practice on then, virtually any auto..?

Cheers.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

If you want to practice on a complete watch, a Seiko auto is a good choice. Try and get something that works, but runs a bit fast - watches with this problem can normally be fixed by cleaning and lubrication.

If you just want a movement, Cousins sell a range of Seagull (Chinese) movements from about Â£10.

I think it's better to start out with a complete watch, because you can wear it when it's fixed.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

clockworks said:


> If you want to practice on a complete watch, a Seiko auto is a good choice. Try and get something that works, but runs a bit fast - watches with this problem can normally be fixed by cleaning and lubrication.
> 
> If you just want a movement, Cousins sell a range of Seagull (Chinese) movements from about Â£10.
> 
> I think it's better to start out with a complete watch, because you can wear it when it's fixed.


Cool, I'll keep my eye out for a cheap seiko, as you say it would be nice if it was something that could be worn after having a play with it (assuming it goes back together of course!).

Any movement to look out for in particular?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

7S26 or 7S36 (practically identical) will probably be the cheapest, as they are still in production, and used in loads of different models. The previous entry-level models (7002 and 6309) are very similar to work on, but, being older, you run the risk of needing to buy spare parts.


----------

